# Update Pics



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Right guys and gals update from:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/13800-new-pictures.html

I have finished my cycle - 10 week T-350 (700mg) and Deca (400mg), with a 2 week 30mg front load and a week at the end. Now doing HCG and Nolva with clomid starting next week to run for 4 weeks. I'm thinking when Ive been off for 6 weeks, doing 6 week on 6 week off Deca and sus cycles, maybe run 4 times? Hope that will get me to 15.5 / 16 st 

This cycle I didn't quite make my 14 st target finishing on 13st 12lb so not bad. I'm quite sure this was due to the length of the cycle, think long deca cycles make me depressed and this lead to a lack of motivation at around week 8-9, this showed in the weight I was lifting - I wrote it all down  This is the reason I think I'll respond better to 6 week cycles...as I put on 12lbs in the first 6 weeks.

Big thanks to Baz for helping me with a few things  and to Hacks for the info in to HCG. Big time thanks guy's you are both top blokes......

Anyway pics........ 

Couple for comparison....


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

More:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

And more:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

And a few more randoms


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

nice gains mate!!!!


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

wat ab work u doin?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LondonGeezer said:


> wat ab work u doin?


Absoultly zero mate!

Have only just started throwing in some sets after every workout, I only do them before holiday. It only takes a month for me to really pop them out, I should do them all the time really I'd have a top belly then. May start doing them serious next cycle....



J


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

good effort, keep up the hard work, great progress.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

nice one spunkchops good gains there


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thanks John, hows your training? Havent spoke in a while, hope your good 

Cheers Baz, well I gotta beef up for the next meet


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

wen is this next meet?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

when ur busy


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

good work mate id say pecs and back areas have vastly improved, but I see no leg shots dude  Didnt you say you were having trouble building up your pecs before bro?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LMAO 

TBC London Gez, maybe a show in the near future....


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i think it will probably be tatyana's next show!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Cap said:


> good work mate id say pecs and back areas have vastly improved, but I see no leg shots dude  Didnt you say you were having trouble building up your pecs before bro?


Forgot to post 2 min....

There, not a great improvement, but knees have been sore, so not been squating heavy......

Yes mate Pecs are a pain for me, so it means a lot thanks cap.

I've been loking at my form and dropped the weight down to get it right. Its paid for me tho as I started benching 95 KG for 10 to 115 for 10 good reps. I also think I will target upper chest with more work on incline bench rather than flat and see how I do.

Cheers


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

hello mate that was a good stack for you!!

you put on some good size!!:lift:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Forgot to post 2 min....
> 
> There, not a great improvement, but knees have been sore, so not been squating heavy......
> 
> ...


No probs bro! legs are looking good dude!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DRED said:


> hello mate that was a good stack for you!!
> 
> you put on some good size!!:lift:


Yeah it wern't half bad mate


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Yeah it wern't half bad mate


have you still been training at the academy?


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Very well done mate, legs are coming on nicely now, ur chest and tri's are sweet too.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

god wheel's jay i'm impressed


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I think you've gained well but imo these gains could have been made naturally..


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Cheers Guys,

Paul I tried to get you on MSN, yeah only now and again with Tat, been really busy - I'm still so busy  , but hopfully soon it'll calm down and I can get around there more.

Still been training at my gym but the academy is 20 mins from my house and 20 min there and back is a long way when you have 20 things to do LOL

You know how it is 

Prob be down there this Sat doing shoulders....


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lukeybigarms said:


> I think you've gained well but imo these gains could have been made naturally..


well he has a good few stone on u why do u keep insisting about buying var/dbol then if those gains are naturally obtainable?? :beer:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

DB said:


> well he has a good few stone on u why do u keep insisting about buying var/dbol then if those gains are naturally obtainable?? :beer:


:tongue10:ound:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

lukeybigarms said:


> I think you've gained well but imo these gains could have been made naturally..


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/15029-buying-gear-greece-2.html

Whats that about ppl in glass houses?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Because the gear isn't for me, I'm running some tests on my trianing parter lol joke! I'm doing gear when I'm ready.. He may have a few stone on me but mine is natural end of. I'll gety to 13 stone natural before i do gear. That's just over a stone away, well a few lbs over..


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

HAHA, oh I give up! YES I'm going to use dbol and var! but I'm researching till the time's right.. Not long


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

lukeybigarms said:


> HAHA, oh I give up! YES I'm going to use dbol and var! but I'm researching till the time's right.. Not long


Mate thats all you had to say, luke if you are gonna do it fookin do it 

I cant knock you you defo have the motivation to do well.

Your a funny one but I love ya


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I LOVE YOU TOO :boohoo:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I love everyone on this forum! legends! Especially DB! i recon we'd get on like a house on fire mate!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

J! you're lookin sweet mate,....

i like the tris and back shots........

you keep the BF low i see,....

where bouts is it BTW?......... 10-11 % ??

in fact at this rate if you keep it up you may even be worthy of attending our next meet up......

awww mate you know how i really feel bout yer..


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

yep very impressive mate good allround gains but more so on your tri's id say

legs are looking good too mate i was quite suprised when i seen them

all in all good gains mate well done!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Cheers guys,

Stu - No idea mate, I cant get a good reading with my calipers cause they arent very good, sub 12% IMO but I'm not really sure. Put it another way I have never been on a sub 3500 kal diet, if I did or had a low carb diet I'm sure I could get very lean very quickly - and I never do cardio so if I did.....fook knows Id waste away 

And yer I know how you feel, but can you stop peerin through the window the missus is gettin the hump - see hates an audience...... 

Unc - Cheers, I still think they need to catch up my top half a bit, so next cycle I'm gonna go hard at 'em again.

Looking forward to a month of lighter training, and then in 6 weeks back on the old diet and hard training. Really wanna hit 15 st now, and then i'll be happy ish!

J


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Dude your looking mint - some real nice gains there - youve made a great improvment over all especailly on the shoulders and your back. Well done mate. Keep it up.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

why a month of light traing mate? whats that inaid of?

why not keep it heavy and hard?

you might grow whilst not on the gear then jds!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Deffo nice gains there m8y! lookin bigger and leaner!! i h8 u! lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

BIG-UNC said:


> why a month of light traing mate? whats that inaid of?
> 
> why not keep it heavy and hard?
> 
> you might grow whilst not on the gear then jds!


Yes mate your right, but i start my new job on Monday, and I have to get my routine changed, I'll be up a bit earlier in the morning and I need to sus out my meal times etc....

For me eating is paramount on gear or not so I need to sort this out first. By light I mean 80-90 % of my peak, and prob raise the reps to make my muscles work still.

I actually did really well on a strength program before I was doing cycles so i'm gonna do this in the future while off cycle to help me grow.

Cheers Iron, I hope to keep it up, I wanna catch up with you lads 

LMAO Ash, thanks bud


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Cheers Iron, I hope to keep it up, I wanna catch up with you lads


Its good to have BIG goals mate


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Cheers Guys,
> 
> Paul I tried to get you on MSN, yeah only now and again with Tat, been really busy - I'm still so busy  , but hopfully soon it'll calm down and I can get around there more.
> 
> ...


ye no wot your saying mate work and training takes up plenty of time!!

i will try you on msn later mate!

:violin:


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

jamie - what does your diet consist of?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

leeston said:


> jamie - what does your diet consist of?


6am - MRP, oats, bananna

830am - More porridge, with honey and bananna, 2 brown toast - love toast!

10.30 - Tuna Jacket, mayo

12.30 - Chicken breast, rice and veg

14.30 - MRP

16.30 - Protein Bar - Mestotech Cookie and Cream normally - love that one 

18.45 - MRP

19.00 Train

20.00 PWO drink

20.30 Dinner (40/30/30 Prot/Carb/Fat)

22.00 - Pro Peptide, with 6 egg whites

22.05 Kip!!!!

Thats normally it snack on peanuts during day if need food.

Paul, will be on MSN tonite


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Very impressive dude


----------



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

^^^^^ same as lol

really nice gains jamie

look a lot bigger, better and browner too...

quality legs as well mate, back and shoulder are gettin a lot wider

god all these updates, makes me wanna hit another cycle :boohoo:

keep at it jamie :lift:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Yes mate your right, but i start my new job on Monday, and I have to get my routine changed, I'll be up a bit earlier in the morning and I need to sus out my meal times etc....
> 
> For me eating is paramount on gear or not so I need to sort this out first. By light I mean 80-90 % of my peak, and prob raise the reps to make my muscles work still.
> 
> ...


Nice one bro, what time you gotta get up now for work then? And whats your new job entail?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Cheers Dyna - yeah I'm already planning my next one, well if i'm impressing Big I must be doing ok 

Yeah Cap, top new job working for a Hedge fund managment company. If you dont know what they are (most ppl think I'm gonna be a gardener!), Hedge funds are like the top money making investments in the world, and are very hush hush, they are risky and very high yeild as a result. Only the very wealthy invest in them as you need a lot of capital before you can be invited to join. All this means to me is that as long as I keep the servers running and bloomberg on the monitors - they'll pay me mega bucks, so i'm game 

I will be on call 2 weeks a month, 24/7, so I need to be flexible, also my shifts will be 7-4pm , 8-5pm and 10-7pm so If I start at 7 I need to leave my house at 5 am ! Worth it tho cause the benifits are amazing!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Lucky bum, i do 9 to 6 and no freakin benefits im not on call tho, and money is sh!t (damn IT jobs) and i need a full driving license for one of my benefits which is a company car (when i get im gonna tear that mutha up!)


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> Lucky bum, i do 9 to 6 and no freakin benefits im not on call tho, and money is sh!t (damn IT jobs) and i need a full driving license for one of my benefits which is a company car (when i get im gonna tear that mutha up!)


I am in IT Ash, you gotta look in the finacial companies to get the bucks dude. What is it you do, i'll see if anything comes up for you?

Yeah the on call thing seemed like a bitch at first - but all I gotta do is log in to the back up server and check they are ok! They pay me a set rate for being on call and as soon as the phone goes I get more money, so not bad then  They also pay my mobile and house phone and broadband.... O yeah and they pay for my food!!!!!! Result!

Ash man you gotta do your driving test!


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

hi bud very good gains my man in both muscle and fat loss looking real good keep it up


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> I am in IT Ash, you gotta look in the finacial companies to get the bucks dude. What is it you do, i'll see if anything comes up for you?
> 
> Yeah the on call thing seemed like a bitch at first - but all I gotta do is log in to the back up server and check they are ok! They pay me a set rate for being on call and as soon as the phone goes I get more money, so not bad then  They also pay my mobile and house phone and broadband.... O yeah and they pay for my food!!!!!! Result!
> 
> Ash man you gotta do your driving test!


you got any IT qualifications? or just experience? man, i got my Bike Test first in a couple of weeks (cross my fingers) and then ill think about the car! lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> you got any IT qualifications? or just experience? man, i got my Bike Test first in a couple of weeks (cross my fingers) and then ill think about the car! lol


Yeah, you could say that......just a few 

I wanna do my CBT in a few weeks, then I wanna do my Bike test a month after that - fingers crossed  Good luck mate!

Homer - Cheers fella, and good luck with your shows this year, which ones are you doing?


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey Jamie!

Looking good but then again I get to see you when we train. Sob shoulders on my own tomorrow!

I think I am going to make you lift more weight!

You have made some serious gains.

He does look rather BIG in person.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Tatyana said:


> Hey Jamie!
> 
> Looking good but then again I get to see you when we train. Sob shoulders on my own tomorrow!
> 
> ...


Thanks T, sorry I can train - i'll chat when I see you next week 

Hope your training is going well.

See you soon x


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

lookin good m8, id say most of your gains were solid muscle, with bodyfat that low id run tren/prop/var you'll look awesome, not that you already dont


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Cheers Five-0, I'm actually planning a tren and Suss cycle next so fingers crossed the gains will be even better. Lookin good in your Av too mate, nice thick back.

J


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Cheers Five-0, I'm actually planning a tren and Suss cycle next so fingers crossed the gains will be even better. Lookin good in your Av too mate, nice thick back.
> 
> J


thanks m8, im sure tren and sus would be good aswell, i hated shootin ED cos im a pussy but with the prop in the sus i don't think you'd hold much water anyway, hoping to brew some home gear next yr when i cycle again, apparently some lads i know make up a prop/masteron/tren combo and it can be shot thru a slin pin that would make life easier

Five-O


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Five-O said:


> thanks m8, im sure tren and sus would be good aswell, i hated shootin ED cos im a pussy but with the prop in the sus i don't think you'd hold much water anyway, hoping to brew some home gear next yr when i cycle again, apparently some lads i know make up a prop/masteron/tren combo and it can be shot thru a slin pin that would make life easier
> 
> Five-O


Sounds good mate, I have problems shooting as I live with an intolerant GF 

I think there are companies who will make up gear for you..........so I've heard 

Nah dont really hold much water


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Sounds good mate, I have problems shooting as I live with an intolerant GF
> 
> I think there are companies who will make up gear for you..........so I've heard
> 
> *Nah dont really hold much water *


alright for some eh? i bloat like a bloody whale, even when using anti-e's


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

Amazing gains and a awesome physique ive only been started a month but to me that shape looks great like granite well done fella.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Looking much better bro.

I like the way the ass looks in the black shorts


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Looking much better bro.
> 
> I like the way the ass looks in the black shorts


LMAO thanks Hacks you big gay bear 

Rayvon, cheers fella


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

jamie got to say you do look good now!

good gains! let us know how the next cycle goes!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

New cycle started last Monday:

week 1-2 D-bol 30mg per day

week 1-8 Suss 1ml EOD

week 1-6 Tren 1ml EOD

Week 8-11 Winny 50mg ED

Week 8-11 Prop 1ml EOD

Week 10-11 HCG 1500iu's Eod

Week 12,13,14 Clomid 60/40/20mg

Week 10,11,12,13,14 Nolva 40mg, 20mg

I am currently 13st 4lbs, so looking to break the 14st mark after PCT!

Prob run the same cycle again after if gains are good, after a break of 6 weeks....

Will post pictures in 12 weeks.......cant wait!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I cant see anything wrong with that cycle, but I doubt you will need more than 20mg of nolva a day.

I see how you used a month of clearance time for the sust.

Looks well though out.

Are you gonna run an AI during the course?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

hackskii said:


> I cant see anything wrong with that cycle, but I doubt you will need more than 20mg of nolva a day.
> 
> I see how you used a month of clearance time for the sust.
> 
> ...


Nah I'm normally ok,

Yeah it is well thought out, I didn't have any help at all with it - well DB may have chipped in a little advice


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh man, test and tren, wow.

I wont try tren myself due to supression and high blood pressure issues, but I hear it is many's fav gear.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

a lil help ffs!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> a lil help ffs!!


:blah: Its all about DB, Paul should call this "DB's UK-Muscle.co.uk"


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

nice cycle jamie did you put it together yourself mate or did you get a little help from your friends?

you still lean mate 13 stone is great going bro well done keep em all that good and youll be laughing mate!

youll p!ss 14 clem mate p!ss it!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Cheers Unc!

Yeah I should I'm eating so much at the mo, I have 8 meals set out and I am still snacking on fruit and nuts all day too!


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

you'll have to keep us informed on this one.

my next big course (im holding out till after my surgery) is tren and test. im pretty excited about tren ace


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Will do andye good luck with the surgery....

Yeah its my first Tren cycle, like deca loads so i'm looking forward to this one 

Cheers for your support lads!

J


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

top quality mate!


----------

